# Fast Food Take Away good idea or bad



## Stan The Man (9 Aug 2012)

Thinking of developing an unused property I have into a fast food take away location is good, some people I talk to say that this business survives the worst of the recession rather than going out for meals people have takeaways advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnJay (9 Aug 2012)

some of them seem to do very well. Think about a franchise - I dont think Ive ever seen an empty Supermacs!

Edit: at least talk to one or more of the big franchise names to see what they think. They will very soon tell you what they think of the area and if a takeaway will work in that location.


----------



## RonanC (9 Aug 2012)

What is your competition like? Will you be offering something unique in the area?

What sector of take away food are you looking at? 

Think very very hard on the franchise suggestion. You may never earn a profit.


----------



## JohnJay (9 Aug 2012)

I'm not saying to sign for a franchise, just talk to them.

These guys know the business inside out. If they are keen on your site, then you know you are on to something. If they walk away from it, you need to ask yourself why they did. 

Just because you kick a few tyres doesnt mean you are gonna buy a car...


----------



## T McGibney (10 Aug 2012)

Franchises are not a one way ticket to fortunes. There are plenty of stories out there of franchise businesses that have gone wrong and most of the prominent franchises, including Supermacs, have closed some outlets.


----------



## Sandals (10 Aug 2012)

Roma opened up in local small town and despite one chipper having total market share for at least the last 25 years, its doing a roaring trade so much so the old chipper renovated and opened up a eat in area and started offering meal deals and students deals. Roma is only a take-away. They offer no deals etc and pizzas are expensive. Was in Ennis where one could get 10inch pizza (one topping), one chips, one can, eat in, €5. 

Live in a small town/village with no chipper, fast food van arrived one weekend as first festival on in 20 years and they did a fantastic trade.


----------



## Stan The Man (10 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the advice especially on the franchises it will certainley be worthwhile in speaking to them on there thoughts about the location,we are based on the edge of a town with a population circa 5K along a national primary road with alot of passing trade in the town centre there are 5 existing takeaways with the longest established doing the best trade 
I was thinking that maybe we might work along the lines of a traditional fish & chip shop (fresh fish & homemade chips) added expense but I think it may set us above the oppostion. Thanks for help will keep you posted on progress.


----------



## gianni (10 Aug 2012)

T McGibney said:


> Franchises are not a one way ticket to fortunes. There are plenty of stories out there of franchise businesses that have gone wrong and most of the prominent franchises, including Supermacs, have closed some outlets.



During my Dublin days there was a McDonalds in Ranelagh. All logic would suggest that it would do a roaring trade. As far as I recall it lasted only a few years. I ate in it a few times and never had trouble getting a seat!


----------



## john martin (11 Aug 2012)

If you are going to open a chipper you will have to be as good as or better than the likes of Macari's or you will not do well.


----------

